# My Dogs



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

For those that haven't seen them before:

Milo:


















Jayjay:


















Trinny:


















Meg:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful dogs....great pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

That is sooo spooky - seen them dogs somewhere else


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

i especially like trinny


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

claire said:


> i especially like trinny


That's because she spends more evenings at your house than mine! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

fosse said:


> That's because she spends more evenings at your house than mine! :lol:


well she is more than welcome, she is great company, love to see her boss cassie about


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

claire do u and al see each other on a personal basis.


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> claire do u and al see each other on a personal basis.


Claire works with my OH, who takes Trinny round to Claire's for Coffee and Cassie bashing! :yesnod:


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

Lovely - they all look very pleased with themselves


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Pics.
What breed is Milo, is he a Lab X he is lovely.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

fosse said:


> Claire works with my OH, who takes Trinny round to Claire's for Coffee and Cassie bashing! :yesnod:


trinny seems to be excellent at cassie bashing, triiny made cassie go in the front room last time n wouldnt let her back in the livingroom lol


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

Milo's a Labrador X Border Collie.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, they booodiful! That first picture of Milo is especially adorabubble.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

They are gorgeous- you can see they are intelligent just looking at their eyes, bright as buttons


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

They look very alert and happy with their lot


----------

